# تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى



## loveinya (5 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه بجد انا بضعكم ف تحدى امام انفسكم 
التحدى فاللى يقدر يجيب الترانيم دى :
                                   ملحوظة :             ماتتعبش نفسك و تدور على  النت لانهم مش موجودين هناك بس بجد انا دوخت عليهم و محتاجهم بجد ....... :giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:
اتمنى و تقبلوا التحدى و تساعدونى 


:big35::big35::big35::big35::big35:


----------



## Michael (5 مارس 2007)

*قبلت التحدى ولكن!!!

** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم** 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084*​


----------



## loveinya (5 مارس 2007)

الترانيم هى :​الرب يخطو بالجلال
نصيبى هو الرب
فى امل ف المسيح  ( فليب ويصا )
يفتح و ليس من يغلق ( فريق انهار الحياة )
 نفسى بتغنيلك
قولوا للصديق خير ( ماهر فايز )
لا تشمتى يا عدوتى
شريط ستر العلى ( فليب ويصا )
شريط خلف الضباب (تيرى بلانت )
شريط انشد بالعود ( فريق التسبيح )
اعظم من منتصريين


----------



## loveinya (5 مارس 2007)

و باقى المشرفين خايفين من التحدى ولا ايه على الاقل ادخل التجربه عشان تكسب شرف المحاوله ولا انتم ايه رايكم  ؟؟؟​


----------



## Michael (5 مارس 2007)

مش نعرف الى ينجح بالتحدى دة هيديلة اية؟؟:t33:


----------



## men@ elgm@l (6 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه


عندك حق يا مان 






هياخد ايه


؟







وانت مش لقهم على النت ودخت عايز تدوخ باقى الاعضاء والمشرفين ليه 





؟






غاوى تعب ؟

ها 






ههههههههههه  






لو  لقيت هرفعهم فى موضوع


----------



## ايهاب عسل (6 مارس 2007)

انشاء الله هتلقاهم بس دور تانى وهوده التحدى


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*أنا مش فاهمة ايه فكرتك من موضوع التحدى ده
لو عايزهم اطلبهم ببساطة مش كل القصة دى 
وبعدين فى ملحوظة صغيرة 
ايه كل التوقيع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​*


----------



## cobcob (6 مارس 2007)

*شريط "قولوا للصديق خير " لماهر فايز

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3324069576

ياريت تجدد اللى انت عايزه اذا كان ترانيم ولا شرايط كاملة​*


----------



## loveinya (7 مارس 2007)

> * ياريت تجدد اللى انت عايزه اذا كان ترانيم ولا شرايط كامل*


على فكرة انا محدد كلهم ترانيم و اللى عايزة شرايط كاتب جانبه​


> * وبعدين فى ملحوظة صغيرة
> ايه كل التوقيع ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​​*


على فكرة دى حاجه راجعه لكل شخص و مش من حق اى فرد انه يعترض على اى حاجه يعملها حد تانى لانها وجهات نظر 
و ثانيا انا مش حاطط كلام خارج ده كلام ربنا و لو عندك اعتراض على توقيعى احتفظى بيه لنفسك 


و على فكرة اسمك مش عاجبنى و دى وجهه نظرة فيه 
سلام .......​


----------



## cobcob (7 مارس 2007)

*الموضوع مش محتاج للتحفز ده كله

وسؤالى عن اذا كانت ترانيم ولا شرايط ده علشان نساعد بعض مش نتخانق وسورى لأنى مفهمتش على أى حال

أما موضوع التوقيع ده بقه مش غلاسة منى ولا حاجة وأنا ماقولتش ان الكلام فيه حاجة غلط بس طوله ده مخلى تصفح الموضوع صعب شوية​*


----------



## cobcob (7 مارس 2007)

*الموضوع مش محتاج للتحفز ده كله

وسؤالى عن اذا كانت ترانيم ولا شرايط ده علشان نساعد بعض مش نتخانق وسورى لأنى مفهمتش على أى حال

أما موضوع التوقيع ده بقه مش غلاسة منى ولا حاجة وأنا ماقولتش ان الكلام فيه حاجة غلط بس طوله ده مخلى تصفح الموضوع صعب شوية​*


----------



## loveinya (10 مارس 2007)

يا جماعه فين باقى الناس انا بجد محتاج الترانيم دى جدا​


----------



## Fady4Jesus (10 مارس 2007)

*مفيش داعي لموضوع التحدي ده...
إحنا كلنا إخوات واللي عنده حاجة ممكن يخدم بيها إخواته بيقدمها...
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

انا عندى 
ترنيمة فى امل فى المسيح بس لايف 
وكمان نفسى بتغنيلك الشريط كله 
وكمان عندى شريط تيرى بلانت خلف الضباب 
هارفعهم وهاقولكو علطول


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/fbc26a1459341
دا اللينك بتاع فى امل فى المسيح 
بس يا جماعة دى لايف متسجلة من موتمر الصوم والصلاة


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/fbc26a1459341


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة نفسى بتغنيلك 
http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/06940e1459389


----------



## lovebjw (11 مارس 2007)

وياريت انت تحدد انت عايز ايه من شريط خلف الضباب عشان ارفعلهلك


----------



## Fady4Jesus (12 مارس 2007)

*ألف شكر يا lovebjw على الترانيم الجميلة ... ياريت شريط Terry Plant كله...ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## cobcob (12 مارس 2007)

*نصيبى هو الرب (نجيب لبيب)

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3459501314​*


----------



## †جــــــــو† (14 مارس 2007)

*يا ريت يا جماعه علشان انا دااايخ عليه ومش لاقيه​*


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

يا جماعة انا جبتلكو ترنيمة فى امل 
بالصوت الاصلى وجميلة اوى 
وصوت حلو اوى فعلا 
وكل شريط ستر العلى بتاع فيليب ويصا الجديد عندى اللى عايز اى حاجة منه 
انا عنيى للمنتدى


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/997e6d1472091
ف امل فيليب بالصوت الاصلى مش التسجيل


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

http://www.keepmyfile.com/download/997e6d1472091
ف امل فيليب بالصوت الاصلى مش التسجيل


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة من شريط تيرى بلانت 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=8f801912be.mp3

ودى واحدة تانية 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=2d7aeeb6f4.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ودى رقم 3 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=b89a4db3d8.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ودى رقم 4 من شريط تيرى بلانت 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=e6988617f2.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ودى رقم 5 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=346a0ee11c.mp3
ورقم 6 للناس الحلوة 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=79a19b7e8c.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 7 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=01eedb1925.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 8 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=65cddb1789.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 9
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=e0e1422e63.mp3
من شريط تيرى بلانت


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 10 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=5d66a96a94.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 11 من الشريط 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=766841d1a1.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رقم 12 ودى اخر واحدة 
ولو حد عايز حاجة تانى يقولى يا جماعة 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=3e3d892b6c.mp3


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

انا ممكن اجبلك التراني كلها اللى انت طالبها 

بسلما ابقى فاضى علشان المذاكره 

اوك

وكمان انا مش مشرف 

بس هرفعهم على القريب فى موضوع


----------



## men@ elgm@l (15 مارس 2007)

ناس جبتلك الترانيم اهو


----------



## loveinya (16 مارس 2007)

يا رجاله انا مش عارف اشكركم ازاى ؟ بجد ربنا يبارككم للمساعدة 
بليز ان امكن ترنيمه الرب عال 
بارك بلادى​


----------



## lovebjw (17 مارس 2007)

ترنيمة الرب عال دى فى شريط ايه 
مفيش ترنيمة فى شريط بارك بلادى اسمها الرب عالى 
شوفلى اسمها وانا عنيى ليك يا باشا


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

ياريت يا lovebjw لو تقدر ترفع باقي شريط ستر العلي محتاجه أوي.


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

ياريت يا lovebjw لو تقدر ترفع باقي شريط ستر العلي محتاجه أوي.


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ياريت تريحينى وتقولى الترنيمة اللى انت عايزها 
بس انا بجد هاحاول ارفعلك كل الترانيم


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

حاضر يا ماريو بس لو انت تقولى انت عايز منه ايه بالظبط ترانيم اسهلى 
بس انا بجد هاحاول ارفعه كله


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

ياريت لو تقدر ترفع الشريط كله يبقى أحسن
لو مش قادر يبقى ممكن ترنيمة الساكن في ستر العلي و تفك الأسر  ونباركك


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

خلاص انا هابد فيهم بجد 
عشان خاطر عيونك يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

نباركك
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=49b1b903e9.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

الساكن فى ستر العلى 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=0fd0fb4360.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

يفك الاسر 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=c9d4cacaf7.mp3


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

مش بيتحملوا !!


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

حاول ترفع على الموقع اللي رفعت عليه في الأول


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

قدوس انت يا الله 

http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=f0684bf6ee.mp3


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

نسجد ونعبد 
http://upsarab.com//download.php?filename=20b5a3611c.mp3


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

ده كل اللي بيطلعلي


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ايه دا بجد
طيب انا هارفعها على الموقع التانى حاضر


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

أنا عارف إني تعبتك كتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك.
الموقع ده حلو قوي في الرفع
http://www.rogepost.com


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

طيب انا اسف انا هارفعهم حاضر


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

لا مفيش تعب ولا حاجة انا عنى ليك يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

يا ماريو انا اسف 
بس انا كل شوية 
بحاول ارفعهم عل موقع مش عارف النت فيه ايه مشلكة 
مش بيرضى يكمل صدقنى
لو كدة يبقى انا هارفعهملك بكرة لم ارجع من الجامعة ماشى 
بعد اذنك لو انت محتاجهم انهاردة اوى انا هاقعد لغاية لم احاول ماشى


----------



## mario_in_jesus (25 مارس 2007)

ارفعه على مهلك خالص. مش كفاية إني تاعبك.
هابقى تاعبك ومزهقك كمان؟!
ربنا يبارك حياتك.​​


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

دى نباركك 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/3359535955


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ودى نقطة من دم يسوع 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/8562416744


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

الساكن فى ستر العلى 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/6979517988


----------



## lovebjw (25 مارس 2007)

ماريو بعد اذنك انهاردة دى اخر حاجة يا باشا 
يفك الاسر 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5917367140


----------



## mario_in_jesus (28 مارس 2007)

إيه يا سيدي نسيتني في الباقي ولا إيه؟


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

صدقنى يا ماريو انا مش ناسيك بس انا اليومين دول مضغوط اوى بجد 
صدقنى اول ما هافضى هانزلهم صدقنى انا مش برخم عليكم ولا حاجة بس بجد انا مش فاضى خلاص اليومين دول بجد 
بس اوعدك هانزلهم قبل يوم الجمعة بجد 
ماشى يا باشا


----------



## mario_in_jesus (28 مارس 2007)

أنا آسف أوي إذا كنت بتقل عليك بكلامي.


----------



## Solofan (29 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا اولاد على مجهوداتكم الرائعة بس أنا راجل عجــــــــــــــــــــــوز ونفسي في الترانيم بتاعة زمان وأنا طالب شريط أعظم من منتصرين للمرنم بهير إدوار
وشكرا جدا جداا


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

قدوس انت يا الله 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/4147381778


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/7590860428


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

انا هانزل الترانيم كلها من غير اسم وانت هتلاقى اسمها مكتوب لم تيجى تنزلها ماشى


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/1746513545


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8934892822


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8934892822


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/2627471513


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/8078507696


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/3009732999


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/6342000296


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

http://www.rogepost.com/n/0679482287


----------



## mario_in_jesus (30 مارس 2007)

شكرا جدا انت خدمتني خدمة مش هانساهالك أبدا


----------



## mario_in_jesus (30 مارس 2007)

ناقصين ترنيمة رقم 12 (عندما أجتاز)


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

يا ماريو ماتباش طامع بس حاضر انا جيت انزلها حصل حاجة اصلا والنت وقف 
بس هانزل عشان خاطرك 
واحنا اخوات وربنا يباركك يا جميل ومفيش حاجة اسمها خدمة بين الاخوات لان كلنا واحد


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

عندما اجتاز فى ظروف يا ماريو باشا 
http://www.rogepost.com/n/9270577191


----------



## mario_in_jesus (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

ماشي يا سيدي كدة كله تمام
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## smileingitisme (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

thnx


----------



## oesi no (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

*اولا يارب نلتزم شوية بالقوانين انا عرفت الموضوع بالصدفه انه طلب ترانيم *
*القوانين محطوطه علشان نلتزم بيها *
*ثانيا ياريت تحددوا الترانيم اللى لسه محدش جابها علشان اقدر اعرف *
*وتكون من خلال التعديل فى الصفحة الاولى لان ده بيضمن ان اى حد يدخل يشوفها مش هيقعد يدور على طلبات الترانيم فى كل الصفح*
*وانا اسف اذا كنت ضايقت حد *
*سلام ونعمه *​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

اولا ربنا يعوض كل اللى شاركو وخصوصا lovebjw اللى تعب كتير خالص
وثانيا اسمحلى loveinya انى اشاركك بالمواقع والترانيم اللى انا عارفاها واللى تخص الترانيم اللى انت طالبها
+ترنيمة لا تشمتى يا عدوتى لفريق انهار الحياة
http://www.4shared.com/file/15444053/ca657b32/___.htmll
وهاتلاقى 6 شرايط لنفس الفريق ومنهم شريط يفتح وليس من يغلق اللى انت طالبه
فى اللينك ده  http://mp3-tranem.net/Home.htm    والبحث بتاعك يكون باسم الشريط يعنى حرف"ى" مايكونش باسم الفريق نفسه
+ترنيمة نصيبى هو الرب للمرنم نجيب لبيب من شريط لا مثل لك
فى اللينك ده   http://www.callforall.net/songs_nagib.htm
+شريط ستر العلى للمرنم فليب ويصا 
هاتلاقيهم هنا  http://www.callforall.net/feleb_wesa.htm​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

اما بالنسبة للترانيم والشرايط الاتية:
+ترنيمة الرب يخطو بالجلال
+شريط اعظم من منتصرين للمرنم بهير ادوار
+شريط انشد بالعود لفريق التسبيح
+شريط نفسى بتغنيلك لفريق التسبيح
ترنيمة الرب عال لفريق نداء الملكوت من شريط ملك عظيم
هاتلاقيهم فى الموقع ده
http://www.taranimarabia.org/bpg/Search/Search.aspx
والبحث فى الموقع ده يكون عن طريق خانة المرنم و الالبوم فقط عشان الشرايط تيجى كاملة
(ده بالنسبة للشرايط) اما البحث عن الترانيم فى نفس الموقع بنكتب كل كلمة من اسم الترنيمة فى خانة لوحدها فى الجدول اللى فى الموقع من فوق
ااسفة الوقت ما اسعفنيش اجيبلك الترانيم بلينكات مباشرة لكن حاولت اساعد على قد ما اقدر 
صلى من اجل امتحاناتى​


----------



## mario_in_jesus (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

احب اشكر جينا على ترنيمة لا تشمتي يا عدوتي علشان كنت بدور عليها
وعندي تعليق على موقع www.taranimarabia.org
الموقع ده حميل اوي لما تكوني بتدوري على كلمات الترانيم او الكوردات للعزف
لكن معظم ترانيم الصوت 30 ثانية بس او مش موجودة من الاساس
وربنا يكون معاكي في امتحاناتك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

*ميرسى ياماريو على مرورك
وانا تحت امر اخواتى فى المنتدى فى اى حاجة اقدر عليها
وبجد اسفة لانى الحقيقة مجربتش التحميل من الموقع ده http://www.taranimarabia.org/
انا بس لاقيت الترانيم المطلوبة فيه فقلت اشاركو بيه
صلو من اجلى​*


----------



## fns (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: تحدى للجميع ممنوع الدخول لغير القادرين على التحدى*

شريط خلف الضباب عندى على الجهاز ارفعهولك على رابط وده مش تحدىولا حاجة علشان اغلبية الشرائط اللى انتى عاوزها عندى ​


----------

